# Tabelle in WORD in mehrere Abschnitte unterteilen



## Marc Römer (19. November 2010)

Guten Abend !

Ich stelle für unser Bundesligatippspiel jeden Spieltag die Liste aller Tipps mit einer WORD-Tabelle zusammen.







Um bequem und schnell die zahlreichen Tipps hintereinander eingeben zu können, habe ich Textformularfelder verwendet. Mit CTRL kann ich so immer von Tipp zu Tipp springen und die Tipps hintereinander eintragen.

Ich hätte es aber gern noch bequemer:

Wenn der letzte Tipp in einer Zeile eingetragen ist, springt der Cursor weiter zur erreichten Punktzahl (Spalte: "Bisher"). Das möchte ich vermeiden. Der Cursor soll nach dem letzten Tipp in einer Zeile gleich weiterspringen zum ersten Tipp in der Zeile darunter, soll also die Spalte mit der Punktzahl ignorieren.

Genau so hätte ich es gerne, dass der Cursor nur bei der Punktzahl bleibt und diese untereinander abarbeitet, wenn ich diese eintragen möchte. In diesem Fall soll er dann die Tipps ignorieren.

Ich habe es mit dem "Manuellen Umbruch" probiert, aber da ist keine Funktion dabei, die mir weiter hilft.

Kann mir jemand eine Lösung aufzeigen ?
(bitte keine Kommentare wie "Nimm doch Excel" oder "Verzichte auf Textformularfelder" etc. Ich möchte unbedingt mit diesem Dokument weiter arbeiten)

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Mühe und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.
Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## tombe (20. November 2010)

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt wäre das du die Seite in 2 Spalten aufteilst und dann in die eine Spalte die Tabelle mit den Tipps machst und in die zweite Spalte eine separate Tabelle nur mit der Spalte "Bisher".

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tombe (20. November 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe noch eine einfachere Lösung.

Du erstellst zuerst eine Tabelle mit lediglich 2 Spalten und passt die Spaltenbreite so an das in der rechte Spalte lediglich Platz für "Bisher" ist.

Dann erstellst du innerhalb dieser ersten Tabelle in der rechten Spalte eine zweite Tabelle die alles aufnimmt außer "Bisher" und in der linken Spalte (der ersten Tabelle) erstellst du ebenfalls eine weitere Tabelle für die Spalte "Bisher".

Diese untergeordneten Tabellen reagieren nun völlig unabhängig voneinander auf den Tabulatorsprung.

Klingt vielleicht ein bisschen verwirrend, hänge deshalb ein Bild und eine Word Datei als Beispiel dran.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marc Römer (21. November 2010)

Vielen Dank. Die zweite Lösung gefällt mir sehr gut. So müsste das klappen.


----------

